# Gig in Ottawa



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I posted days ago about a gig my band is having at the Rainbow but I can't find the post which wanted to update with this poster and reiterate that all GC members are invited to join us and drink a beer








The website is: The Wit Band

[Updated the picture with a better quality one]


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wishing you all the best at the Rainbow Andrei. Will be a great show i'm sure.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Break a leg.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I will just be returning from Toronto that evening, but I am going to try my hardest to be there man!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I mentioned in the original post that I will try to come but we have out of town folks. So that will depend on what time they will be leaving. Regardless, have great show!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

All the best to everyone in "The Wit"! 
Have a very enjoyable and successful gig. I wish I could be there.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you very much all of you, we are really exited with this opportunity, we are bringing a recording system to the stage and filming everything with two cameras, hopefully we'll end up having some quality footage that help us introduce the band to the Ottawa festivals next year. 
I appreciate so much your comments, it is a big deal for me, really!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Just thought I should update this thread


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Quite by accident, I caught a segment of the band on Rogers Cable last night, as part of the "_Live on Elgin_" show. You sounded and looked great. The band sounded full.

If I wasn't so religious about watching the Ottawa Redblacks game, I would be there tonight. GF^%@


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Quite by accident, I caught a segment of the band on Rogers Cable last night, as part of the "_Live on Elgin_" show. You sounded and looked great. The band sounded full.
> 
> If I wasn't so religious about watching the Ottawa Redblacks game, I would be there tonight. GF^%@


Wow, I never thought they would play that on TV! I wish I could get my hands on a copy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Broadcasters usually have to keep a record of what they broadcast for some fixed period, in case someone complains to the CRTC. That's why, for decades, every radio station had one of those Revox decks with the 10" reels that record at 15/16"-per-sec - so they can have an entire day on a reel (although they may have switched to time-stamped MP3s in recent years).

Contact Rogers Cable, in Westboro ( 475 Richmond Rd, Ottawa, ON K2A 3Y8 Phone613) 728-2222 ) and ask if they have that footage.

It was the July 30 broadcast episode of _Live on Elgin_. Live on Elgin: Open Mic
The producer's name and contact info are shown there.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, I will do it as soon as I am done with tonight's gig.

BTW, that link is "the" link. Is there anything you don't know Mark?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

amagras said:


> BTW, that link is "the" link. Is there anything you don't know Mark?


Yes, how to make _some_ people happy over on the political forum.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Have a wonderful gig this evening, my friend!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Yes, how to make _some_ people happy over on the political forum.


You know how, you just don't want to, LOL.

Have a great gig tonight Andrei !!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You caught me, dave. My secret's out!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

The show last night was a win, we recorded and filmed everything (the main goal) and played with inspiration.
Here are a couple of shots from the same angle of where we set the video camera. Can't wait to have the video finished!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

Looking forward to the vid.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

The Rainbow has such a great old stage. Lots of history. I also will be waiting for the video.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll assume that the old dancing gal is in the darkened corner somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

or back at the bar for another round.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

We're cutting her out in edition


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh .. her dancing got that sloppy, eh!? lol.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Mark you shouldn't have excuse for this Friday, we are playing at The Brass Monkey!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Have a great gig at the Brass Monkey this Friday!

I am waiting for The Wit's video...and/or the movie...and/or the documentary...and/or the mini series!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you very much Dave, at this point it might have a chance to become a mini series because we are recording the Brass Monkey show too! We are 20% finished with the video of the first show so hopefully in a week I can share it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Overall, were you happy with the Rainbow gig now that you have had some time to thinks about it and/or discuss it with the band? 

Did you get the tones you wanted from your new (to you) Classic ?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Completely positive! If I had my doubts about the Blue Marvel speakers on my classic 50 now I love them, specially after miking it with a shure sm57 (sounds like a combination made in heaven). 

About the band, I am proud to say that it was ME the worst musician of the night. There were no many really bad moments but every single time I played a note out of tune or messed with the tempo you can hear the band playing solid behind. I won't really say much because everybody will have the chance to hear the video very soon and judge by themselves...and of course my opinion is biased. 

Thanks for asking, this new gig tomorrow took me by surprise and I haven't had time to post as often as I would like


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

We also made this promotion video using footage from the Rainbow:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I will probably see you there. It's about 5 minutes from my home. I can buy the groceries at the Metro on the other side of the parking lot, and come in for a set. 

You want to borrow my Bassman for the evening?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Ufff, no thank you  

I want to make an A/B comparison video between your Bassman and the Classic 50 sometime.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

What time are you on at the Brass Monkey? Did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Oops. Saw it hiding there on the poster in plain sight. 9pm.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Technically the doors open at 8pm. Will be awesome to see you there.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Leaving for the gig. I'm getting used to the promotion so don't laugh too much of my techniques


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Mini GC meeting at the Brass Monkey tonight. Fellows mhammer and mister.zed came to see the show!








BTW, I think I blew channel 2 of my amp, luckily I have enough dirty boxes!


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

It was an awesome show! I thoroughly enjoyed myself. The venue was great too. I'd never been there before.

Thanks for letting us know about it.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks to you!!! It was great to play knowing you two were listening, I have no words to express my appreciation! 
The venue looked double great because it was almost empty  but still a great (and clean) place that I would love to exploit with this type of music. I can't believe we were playing instead of Anvil, my friends from Jr high wouldn't believe it!

BTW, the amp is fine, I was a little nervous with the recording and filming thing and didn't set the gains (it has 3!) the way I'm used to.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

A couple of shots from the Brass Monkey, it's a spacious and good looking venue no doubt!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

We just created our band's newsletter, here is the link in case there's someone wants to be informed about upcoming shows and music releases.

The Wit Band Newsletter

Subscribers also get one free song from our EP but that's not important because I want to make the entire EP available for free for all GC members as soon as we release it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

amagras said:


> We just created our band's newsletter, here is the link in case there's someone wants to be informed about upcoming shows and music releases.
> 
> The Wit Band Newsletter
> 
> Subscribers also get one free song from our EP but that's not important because I want to make the entire EP available for free for all GC members as soon as we release it.


Thanks for the band newsletter. Looks like you guys are on a roll.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looking forward to getting your newsletter.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you friends, you should receive the confirmation shortly, please make sure to check on your spam folder and add us to your contact list, just in case.


----------

